
Ask HN: Success selling non-tech courses online? - ddoran
Do any solo creators have experience successfully selling courseware on their own site&#x2F;platform (not Coursera, e.g.) and away from traditional (career-oriented) topics i.e. not STEM, languages, &quot;internet marketing&quot; etc?
======
PaulHoule
see
[https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/](https://www.teacherspayteachers.com/)

